# Help FSH levels



## Vanilla7986

Hi, I know people have asked questions about FSH levels before but i'm totaly confused,
I have been having test for god knows how long now to conceive which I have failed to do for 4 years and have had the lap and dye and loads of blood test and for 2 years was told there was nothing wrong with me then I changed hospitals and on the second appointment I was told I had an under active thyroid, high prolactin levels and high FSH levels and I had god knows how many blood tests over a long period of time this has now confirmed my under active thyroid for which I have been on medication for 4 months now and it has brought my thyroid to a normal level and has brought my prolactin level down within a normal range from over 900 ,  my FSH has been reduced sligthly from 16 to 13.6 but the hospital have sais that IVF will not work and to consider an egg donar.
The thing which is confusing me that is that I am having regular periods and when I had a scan there were signs of folicals forming and I have had no other medical conditions that I know of and do not smoke or drink .
I have been told there is nothing they can do to bring my levels down and I am now on a waiting list for god knows how many years and I am surprised that they will not continue with blood test to keep re checking my FSH levels to see if it has reduced itself as redaing other subjects posted some have


----------



## Ruth

A woman can ovulate, have regular cycle and still conceive naturally but if the FSH has been high then it will affect how you would respond to fertility meds even if it then comes down and that is what they are concerned about.
Some centre will monitor each month and go ahead with treatment when level down but it may be that your centre won't or has a policy not to treat if FSH is ever over a certain level. You may want to consider trying at another centre.
When it comes to egg donation, alot of peole come to see me in Spain for that as the list aren't half as long!!

Ruth


----------

